# Where to apply for spouse visa



## Bride2B (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a UK citizen born in Zambia, my other half resides in Zambia .
I have been with my partner for 5 years as of July 2015. Earlier this may I went to Zambia to visit my boyfriend and even though we have always wanted to get married this is when we feel we can get married and be together as I have job and can meet the financial requirements. After agreeing that we want to marry I have began the process of research . We would like to get married 23rd April in Zambia . I intend to take 6 weeks holiday (2 weeks unpaid).from 28 March to 6 April . We will therefore get married 3 weeks of being in Zambia. 

My question is after doing the online application which will be in Zambia, where do we send supporting documents, do I bring all documents to the UK and send the Sheffield. Or do we personally take documents to British embassy in Zambia . Either way who keeps the documents and will I get my passport back to travel to UK.

Please any responses will help.

Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Bride2B, 

This particular forum is for those residing in South Africa, not Zambia. Probably best to call the Zambian High Commission in London.


----------



## Bride2B (Sep 14, 2015)

Thnx


----------

